# Für alle Wettergeschädigten



## jolantha (9. Juli 2015)

Eine kleine Aufmunterung für alle Regen-und Hagelgeschädigten .


----------



## jolantha (12. Juli 2015)

Danke, daß Euch mein Strauß gefällt, das war das erste Mal, daß ich meinen Garten geplündert habe.
Ich bringe es einfach nicht übers Herz, draußen etwas abzuschneiden, um es in eine Vase zu stellen 
Hatte nur gedacht, ehe der Regen alles zerdeppert, nimmste mal ein paar mit rein


----------

